# Probefahrforum Rose MTBs



## Sven Freiburg (6. September 2016)

Liebe Biker
anhand meiner guten Erfahrungen mit dem Probefahrforum von Canyon, in welchem ich auch mein Rad anderen Bikern anbot möchte ich dies nun auch für Rose anleiern, da ich aktuell selbst Bedarf habe.

Ich suche im Großraum Freiburg i.Br. die Gelegenheit, ein Granite Chief probe zu fahren- ideal Größe M / Körpergröße 175cm. Da aktuell reduzierte Angebote existieren, brennt es mir unter den Nägeln. Dummer weise hat Rose auf der Eurobike trotz Messepräsenz keine Probefahrten angeboten- für mich völlig unverständlich als Versender!- und München ist doch ne Ecke weg...
Danke!

Hier nun mein Vorschlag für eine Liste von (unverbindlichen) Angeboten zum Probefahren:

Bitte Angebote so angeben:
Postleitzahl (ggf. letzte 3 Ziffer aussternen) - Ortsname - IBC Nickname - genaue Modellbezeichnung - Baujahr - Rahmengröße

und immer die bereits vorhandenen Einträge kopieren, damit eine zusammenhängende Lise entsteht.

Bsp.:
12345 Ortsname - Nickname - Modell (Baujahr) - Größe xy
79*** Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) - Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg - Nerve XC 5.0  (2008) - Grösse S
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES - Gr. L (2009)

Ich glaube an das Gute bzw. bin gespannt ob es genug freundliche Rose Biker gibt!
Ausserdem denke ich kommt es jedem Rose Besitzer zugute, wenn es viele Nutzer desselben Herstellers / Modells gibt.

Also legt doch mal hier los  - oder gebt mir eine PN
Danke 
**************************


----------



## tac85 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde mich auch mal für ein Root Miller 2017 in XL anmelden. Im Raum Ruhrgebiet und Münsterland. Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (25. Januar 2017)

Nun, die Idee ist gut, obwohl sie auch Gefahren birgt...

Will trotzdem mal den Anfang machen:
PLZ: 53***
Gebiet: Schnee-Eifel nähe Belgien
Bike: Granite Chief 1 aus 2016, Größe M, Farbe Matt Black/ Red Grey

Das Bike hat bereits Umbauten erfahren: z.B. kürzerer Vorbau, etwas höherer Lenker, anderer Sattel
Auch der Antrieb wurde geringfügig zwecks Bewältigung steilerer Rampen meinem Alter angepasst.

Bei Interesse PM an mich


----------

